# Comprehensive Shoe Sizing & Fit Compendium



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

Perhaps the most frequently asked questions on this Forum relate to shoe sizing, both in terms of conversion from one country to another or in terms of specific makers and their lasts. Therefore I thought it might be worthwhile to gather some of the responses to these inquiries in a single spot. I will note, however, that my own advice is always the same: there simply is no substitute for actually trying on a shoe. That said, the following threads may provide some assistance. I am sure others will add their thoughts and additional resources.

*General Comparisons*, including US v UK fittings:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=61037
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=60239
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=56942
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=61489

And this is Pediwear's size conversion chart

General *Width* Questions:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=56942
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=50023

In Search of *Narrow Shoes*:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=47681

*Alden Sizing*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=54700
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=72287

*Allen Edmonds Sizing*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=57159
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=53449
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=54075
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=66182
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=73156

*Allen Edmonds Styles/Lasts*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=64989

*Brooks Brothers Sizing*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=57724

*Charles Tyrwhitt Sizing*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=64087

*Church's Lasts & Sizing*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=69720

*Crockett & Jones Sizing*:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=59316
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=50865
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=49611
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=47481
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=46167
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=58329
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=53210

*Edward Green Sizing*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=56777
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=55033
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=64713
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=69709

*Loake Sizing*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=57487
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=52261

*John Lobb Sizing & Lasts*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=45761
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=53288
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=65257

*J M Weston Sizing*:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=61247

*Ralph Lauren Purple Label Sizing*:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=52780

*Other* makers:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=50023


----------



## rnoldh (Apr 22, 2006)

Noted and saved!

Medwards, you are amazing!
Thanks


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

Thank you for putting this together, medwards. It should prove to be very useful, particularly if others post their experiences with other brands here.


----------



## LeicaLad (Nov 5, 2006)

Indeed, a great resource.

Can anything be said about the sizing/fit of *Tricker's*?


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

This thread for AE https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=54075


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

Thank you, I've added it to the initial posting as well.


----------



## william76 (Aug 11, 2006)

Great resource. Thanks for putting this together. Should be a sticky.


----------



## LaoHu (Sep 16, 2006)

Chris Rimby said:


> Should be a sticky.


I second.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Medwards said:


> Perhaps the most frequently asked questions on this Forum relate to shoe sizing, both in terms of conversion from one country to another or in terms of specific makers and their lasts.


:idea:

Perhaps. But, truth be told, I believe that more comprehensive research will find a greater number of inquiries regarding the sizing of different brands of shirts. Please accept my personal thanks for demonstrating your incomparable abilities. :teacha: You may now put them to use forthwith on the proper subject.

P.S. Given that this is Thanksgiving week and I wouldn't want you to have this project hanging over your head during the Holiday, let's set the deadline for this on Wednesday, 22 November so we can move you on to the other areas on the list. :devil:


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

Something like this, Mr. K? 

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=451437#post451437


----------



## Sator (Jan 13, 2006)

medwards said:


> And this is Pediwear's size conversion chart


If all I knew were that I was a US size 8 (which I am) and I were to buy UK sized shoes using this conversion chart I would end up with a shoe a half size too big in the following brands:

Loakes
John Lobb
Crockett and Jones
RM Williams
JM Weston

That is why I recommended this size converter:

https://www.geocities.com/handy_feet/shoesize.html


----------



## LeicaLad (Nov 5, 2006)

Sator said:


> If all I knew were that I was a US size 8 (which I am) and I were to buy UK sized shoes using this conversion chart I would end up with a shoe a half size too big ...
> 
> That is why I recommended this size converter:
> 
> https://www.geocities.com/handy_feet/shoesize.html


B*gger! Which suggests the pair of Tricker's I've just order will probably also be a half size too big. sigh.

This thread should be stickied.


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

The OP has now been edited to include discussions of Loake's sizing and fit.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

WOW!!

Thanks, medwards!


----------

